# What do women want?



## Costas (Jan 25, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, συναρπαστικό και... διεγερτικό:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/25/magazine/25desire-t.html


----------



## curry (Jan 25, 2009)

Τις φαντασιώσεις τους ήσυχες, φαντάζομαι! 

Το είχα διαβάσει κάπου άλλου πρόσφατα, πολύ πιο περιληπτικά, είναι όντως ενδιαφέρον!


----------

